# Leopard Gecko Morph?



## iPerilous (Sep 26, 2015)

Hello this is my 6 month old leopard gecko. I have been told he could either be 'normal' or 'high yellow' morph. Can anyone confirm which he is? 

Thanks


----------



## iPerilous (Sep 26, 2015)

Link to images: Leopard Gecko - Album on Imgur


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

Looking like a high yellow normal (High yellows are Normals, just they have a high level of yellow pigment)


----------

